# Sucker Spawn



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

made this with red thread, white angora yarn and pearl flash. this is the original sucker spawn. the crystal one is for murly water and this is for clear. it imitates the egg of a white sucker fish.


----------



## Tall cool one (Jul 13, 2006)

Decent ties but I always get a kick when folks think it imitates sucker spawn.Sucker eggs are about 1 mm in size and don't clump up or stick together. 
A much smaller ,tighter tie could resemble a real trout or salmon egg though,TC1


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I never seen a sucker egg before. its just what they call um and what they say it is suppose to be I guess?


----------

